# Converted Tau Pathfinders



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw up all the pictures I took of my January 'Army Painting Challenge' entries: 

*Unit shots:*

















*Close-ups:*


























The conversion was basic enough (copied from a Tau army that was showcased in one of the few WDs I own), you build a carbine Firewarrior without the backpack. Stick his grenades where his backpack should be, glue a battlesuit helmet antenna to the top of his carbine and voila, cheap Pathfinders. The team leader's binoculars are from the Devilfish/Hammerhead/Skyray kit.

I did a quick, basic lens effect on the markerlights and helmets, but other than that I tried to keep the miniature easy to paint, otherwise I'll never get the challenge done. 

Those of you with a keen eye may have noticed that the models have absolutely no metallics, a theme I am going to have with the whole army. I imagine the Tau making heavy use of; lightweight plastics, ceramics, carbon fibres, etc, rather than using metals. The battlesuits and vehicles will have a little metal present.

I have to say the hardest parts of this challenge were; A) Overcoming my innate laziness (a worry when it's your hobby you're slaking with), and B) Not going all obsessive compulsive and spending 1000 years on each model.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good, its not often i see a tau thread pop up, and i must admit i do like these, great work on the non metallics, +rep!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I love them  The conversions are simple but effective and they are nicely painted, 
+rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking Tau mate! I really like the crispness of your painting and I really like the gray on the guns.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Just thought I'd throw up all the pictures I took of my January 'Army Painting Challenge' entries:


Was going to say this over on the Army Challenge thread, but I'll say it here instead to save cluttering it up - really nice work. Like the colour scheme, and I agree with you on the no metallics for Tau thing too.

Liking the very crisp highlights, and the team leader with the binoculars is a nice touch


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

absolutely stunning paint job, it just goes to show keeping it simple works! i love the highlighting/ washes. love to see a whole unit together great job


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice job. Good clean highlighting on a simple colour scheme makes these pop.


----------

